# $99 rooms @ NYC Park Central Hotel in Feb '06



## bigrick (Feb 13, 2006)

Followed someone else's thread thru travelzoo to this deal.  The Park Central connects to the Manhattan Club so it'd be very easy to extend a trip by a day or two.

  $99 per night plus tax = 02/08/06 - 02/09/06, 02/19/06 - 02/23/06 & 02/27/06 -02/28/06 (Sun - Thurs) 
 $119 per night plus tax = 02/10/06 
 $129 per night plus tax = 02/15/06 - 02/18/06 & 02/24/06 - 02/26/06 
 $149 per night plus tax = 02/13/06 - 02/14/06  
 $165 per night plus tax = 03/01/06 - 03/31/06  
 $179 per night plus tax = 02/11/06 - 02/12/06  
 $235 per night plus tax = 06/25/06 - 09/05/06  
 $265 per night plus tax = 04/01/06 - 04/15/06  
 $325 per night plus tax = 04/16/06 - 06/24/06  
 $399 per night plus tax = 09/06/06 - 12/31/06 

The sooner the better it seems!  I wish I had traded for February now!


----------

